# Outbreak



## Bakpacker (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this meningitis outbreak that's claimed 506 infected and 36 deaths in 19 states?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

http://thinkprogress.org/health/2012/12/06/1291581/bill-compounding-pharmacies-fda/?mobile=wp

This is crazy


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The meningitis outbreak that you are referring to is long over. It was caused by contaminated steroids.


----------

